
Her contributions are just fixing code comments typos - rmason
https://twitter.com/N_Tepluhina/status/1113775795565154304
======
rmason
I don't personally know this woman but her presentations at Vue conferences
personally have helped me. Some Russian tried to minimize her contributions to
Vue open source where she has been quite active.

She called the guy out publicly and it was very refreshing. More women need to
call guys out when they made bullying comments instead of just going silent.

